# Skeeter crappie



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

How's the crappie fishing on skeeter from shore


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why don't u just use the same topic day by day because u seem to ask the question every other day.


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

Maybe cuz I want to write a new topic if it bothers u so much then don't read it or post on it


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It doesn't bother me 1 bit. Just stupid every time I pull up a skeeter crappie post its u asking if they're biting on the causeway. Why don't u grab a pole and go find out if they're biting.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Bone,,, we wish we could help you, & tell you where to go,,,,,,,

But, 
PLEASE place a ? AFTER YOUR " SKEETER CRAPPIE" heading. 
Then WE'LL know it's a QUESTION instead of a REPORT!
LMAO,,,, THEN WE'LL QUICKLY KNOW,,, YOU DON'T KNOW NUT'N! (new) ;>)

We wish you luck in 'finding' the spot.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Get a boat and fish by the Sunken Bridge. That's about the only consistent producer this year.


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

K thanks guys I was just looking to hear if anything was going on


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All I'm saying is keep 1 thread going since you always ask about shore fishing. Start one shore crappies at skeeter. All info will be posted into 1 thread so instead of having to go back and look through all the threads it's all right there In 1. I see skeeter crappie and think it may be a report but it's just questions


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Man. Isn't this forum intended to help our fellow anglers? I see so many people ridiculing people asking questions. I wish I could help you bone but "I don't know nutn" either. And I surely won't be asking on this forum


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Bones, your best bet still is the causeway. I see more people there at night lately as compared to daytime. Also give causeway bait a call, they would know if anything is happening. Don't be discouraged because of negative comments like have been posted on this thread, usually it's just a few people that do it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't care how many times you ask, that's the point of this forum. Have a great weekend. Can't help you at skeeter but crappies are in the wood everywhere else!


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

I will be going out Friday night on the causeway to try for some crappies. I'll give you a report tomorrow.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

I'll be out there tonight off the bridge, hopefully I can get a good spot. I'll definitely post a report. Some folks gripe versus help don't let it discourage you. Always feel free to pm if you don't want to deal with the hassle


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol the hassle. A shore skeeter crappie thread has the potential to be a very informative thread. Tons of people shore fish crappie there. Why not try to bunch the info into 1 instead of going back through 6 "skeeter crappie" posts to find the one post your looking for.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Lol the hassle. A shore skeeter crappie thread has the potential to be a very informative thread. Tons of people shore fish crappie there. Why not try to bunch the info into 1 instead of going back through 6 "skeeter crappie" posts to find the one post your looking for.



It can be but I think it came off as a gripe versus offering assistance. But you're right we'll have to organize that in the future


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I see fisherpersons fishing on the secret spot (causeway) using secret bait (minnows, and catching some secret fish (dunno its a secret) but... its no secret fish are being caught out of boats.. ooops.. did I say that? So get your stuff and get out there and don't tell a-n-y-b-o-d-y-.. whats going on..


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Fished the north side of the causeway from 7:00 to 11:00 PM. I did not get any bites. The guy next to me caught a small Walleye and a decent catfish. I saw 3 crappies caught around me, all throw backs. Pretty slow from what I saw.


----------



## Rmoran001 (Feb 15, 2015)

I live on the lake and go out any chance I get bc I've been killing the crappie for about 4 days now


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

If u don't mind me asking what u using and where at from shore u catching them ? I'm not looking for ur hot spot but just trying to get an idea


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

Fished Causeway last night from 9-3 got 20 or so with 18 keepers all nice quality fish. Saw a ton of juvenile walleye hanging out in the rocks. Had to actually cast pretty decent distance from shore in order to hook up.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bone2323 said:


> If u don't mind me asking what u using and where at from shore u catching them ? I'm not looking for ur hot spot but just trying to get an idea


Here ya go: 
*41°23'23.4"N 80°45'12.9"W*


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

Do the females still have eggs in them ?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bone2323 said:


> Do the females still have eggs in them ?


Yes some do.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Heading there this evening in my boat. Will post a report when I get back. I am on this forum every day and your posts dont bother me one bit. I just laugh at the negative posts on here, you should too. I also dont mind sharing info.. have a good weekend.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Posts don't bother anyone else either and there's been no negative posts. Just a suggestion to buch all his posts into 1 for easier viewing.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

The non-moderator OGF cops are out... lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The non posting trolls are out to. The topic was back on track for 2 days and you guys just so happened to "troll" by and knock it back off topic. What was the point to post when it was heading in the right direction


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are biting but in deep water. Pulled my limit in 15 fow yesterday using minnies below slip bobbers and yes all the females were still full of eggs. 12-13" average.


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

Anybody do any good this week from shore ?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bone2323 said:


> Anybody do any good this week from shore ?


Crappie fishing from shore at skeeter is basically nil


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

What's nil


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Bone2323 said:


> What's nil


nil means (nada) nothing, zero , zilch


----------



## Baitkiller2 (Nov 15, 2019)

shorelineguy said:


> I'll be out there tonight off the bridge, hopefully I can get a good spot. I'll definitely post a report. Some folks gripe versus help don't let it discourage you. Always feel free to pm if you don't want to deal with the hassle


Hey Shore, recently retired. I have fished the causeway one time. Looking to learn it for Crappie day and night. A newbie here, no PM yet.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

They can bite at any time, even now when the water is open. The state park can also get hot at times. If you see guys fishing, just ask. Most people will let you know what happening or just watch. You can’t sneak a crappie in.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Starting during month of April, you can catch crappie wading just about any shoreline with some brush at Skeeter. Even from shore on the dam. Occasional walleye too as a bonus. Fair gills a little later(the real big ones spawning deeper offshore in 5-"8" ft!) off weedline edges.


----------

